# Pro metal bassists who play Dingwall?



## LeSinge (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey 

I was trying to list to my friend some pro metal bassists who play Dingwall.

Obviously there's Nolly:

The bass player from northlane:

and the guy from xerath:
Xerath - "Reform Part III" Uncensored (Warning: Graphic Violence) Candlelight Records - YouTube

But seriously who else? There must be some more...


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## JohnIce (Feb 1, 2013)

^And that is how the thread was won. Legend of the Sklar.


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 1, 2013)

That guy's beard is mind blowing.....


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Feb 2, 2013)

Nonservium said:


> That guy's beard is mind blowing.....



Not metal, but his playing is even better than his beard.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Feb 2, 2013)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Not metal, but his playing is even better than his beard.





Not metal...


----------



## Herrick (Feb 5, 2013)

Skyblue said:


>



You shall not BASS!


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 5, 2013)

Milo doesn't play dingwall anymore because strings were too expensive and hard to source, he also didn't like the extent of the fan too much.
Now plays ibanez BTB


----------



## LeSinge (Feb 5, 2013)

noob_pwn said:


> Milo doesn't play dingwall anymore because strings were too expensive and hard to source, he also didn't like the extent of the fan too much.
> Now plays ibanez BTB



I watched the gear run through you guys put on your youtube channel, and noticed that Milo was using BTBs.

Btw, I bought discoveries two weeks ago. I absolutely love it, can't wait to see you guys at soundwave in Perth.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 5, 2013)

Herrick said:


> You shall not BASS!



I nearly peed myself laughing.


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 7, 2013)

LeSinge said:


> I watched the gear run through you guys put on your youtube channel, and noticed that Milo was using BTBs.
> 
> Btw, I bought discoveries two weeks ago. I absolutely love it, can't wait to see you guys at soundwave in Perth.



Thanks brother! look forward to it.
Milo used warwick for a while after dingwall too but their artist rep in australia is shithouse and they were still to expensive with the endorsement discount so he went with ibanez. Those BTB's are awesome basses though, fantastic value and design.


----------

